# Summer time lovin'



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

That looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

What a beautiful place for a dog walk! And they look so lovely together, that first ones brilliant. Definitely yin and yang, perfect timing with the camera!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

plr said:


> That looks like a lot of fun.


Yes! It was!!



Chiara said:


> What a beautiful place for a dog walk! And they look so lovely together, that first ones brilliant. Definitely yin and yang, perfect timing with the camera!


Thank you so much! I was able to upgrade to a new phone so I was trying to test out some of the new features of the camera  Definitely loving the multi-shot. That will definitely come in handy for future endeavors haha


----------

